# mozz help please!!!!



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, i have been making mozz for a few days. i've done it before, sometimes great, sometimes so-so. i've used various recipes, and other than fias co farms, they are all very similar in results. (fias co was the best, but its a very imvolved process) 

heres my issues--when i put in rennet (double veg) and let it set for the required time, i have never had a clean break. up to 15 mins. of letting it set, the curd turns to an oddly textured mass. never curds. the whey is always cloudy, never clear.

after working it, at times the cheese comes out slightly less opaque than mozz should be, and has a waxy/plastic feel. i am trying so hard to get a moist, white, flavorful ball of cheese!! sometimes i get a very good stretch, and that is when it seems most likely to get that waxy texture. if i dont' work it much, or it wont' stretch for me, it stays white, but is very 'sweaky' to eat, altho decent flavor.  please would someone help me??!


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay. Here are the changes that I made when I was experiencing similar problems:

1. warm milk SLOWLY
2. reduce rennet
3. microwave in a bowl WITH some of the whey (if you are doing the micro method)

My last batch was so strechy and moist and no squeak at all! :dance:


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i was thinking today of what i could change and thought maybe i should try less rennet. so your post helps confirm that is at least something to try. 

when you made mozz, do you get that clean break i see in some photos?? does your un-cut curd look like a nice white smooth 'island'? while i was thinking on it today, i realized i've never had it like that, its always this very odd lump. and impossible to cut, i can kinda mush it and cut some, then the lump slides back into the pan knitting together instantly. 

i'm going to try using your advice very soon, i dont' really need any more mozz, but dang, i just HAVE to get it right!


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

Now that I am using my own goat milk, my curd looks like the photos. When I was using purchased cow milk, it was always a gamble.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

chewie said:


> ok, i have been making mozz for a few days. i've done it before, sometimes great, sometimes so-so. i've used various recipes, and other than fias co farms, they are all very similar in results. (fias co was the best, but its a very imvolved process)
> 
> heres my issues--when i put in rennet (double veg) and let it set for the required time, i have never had a clean break. up to 15 mins. of letting it set, the curd turns to an oddly textured mass. never curds. the whey is always cloudy, never clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

tonight i tried less rennet and it was looking sooo good. white and creamy and more stretch than should be legal! then, i lost it--it lost the stretch right before my eyes, it is now no longer stretchy at all?!! i am using double veg. rennet, is this a problem?? i was so close, argh! how did i loose it??

i am using my own fresh goat milk, the rennet is new, and i used 1.5 tsp citric per gallon milk. (as per the package) .


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

i don't know what double veg. rennet is, never heard of it. I use liquid rennet from one of several mail order places..


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

goatsareus, please share some of the companies you get your rennet from. I will have to order mine....


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

i will cut and paste the links from another forum i frequent


Here are a few places I buy my cheesemaking supplies

Caprine Supply

Hoegger Goat Supply :: Home Dairy

Lehman's - Products for Simple, Self-sufficient Living

CheeseMaking - Online Store

the last time i bought liquid rennet i bought it from Hoeggers, they must
have had the best price last year.

oh i see the names did not print as links to the websites, sorry


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought mine from Hoegger's, but it is not the vegetable kind...


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks goatsareus, I'll check them all out.......I understand the difference between the vegetable and the animal kind, but is there a difference when making cheese, is one better than the other?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

double veg rennet is the stuff fiascofarm used, so i got that. in using it, half is plenty! 

i heard it may be a bit trickier to work with in general, so next time i might just get the reg. liquid stuff.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you over stirring after you add the rennet?


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I was going to post a thread about learning how to make mozzarella and came upon this thread. Now, I'm not so sure I can do it, what with all the problems. My questions were going to be: exactly what materials and equipment did I need to get started, and how difficult is it to make good mozz. Thing is, I want to use cow's milk, not goat's. I'm allergic to goat's milk. Would appreciate advice.


----------

